# MacBookPro Repair Options or Funeral?



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Long story short…
Last year I gave my daughter my MBPro (15" 2.2GHz Intel) and it died yesterday, it boots with no display. She took it into the Apple Store, and they diagnosed it as having a dead image processing unit. Repair cost is $1400.00!! It's many months out of AppleCare.

So, any thoughts on what to do with a dead MBPro? And more importantly does anyone know of a service in Canada that offers the same repair option as this service in California?

Obviously I wouldn't spend $1400.00 on a nearly 4 year old MBPro, but perhaps there are other options. Whaddayathink?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

if it uses the nvidia 8800 gpu (and i'm pretty sure that model does) then it should be covered by apple for 4 years after purchase 

(there was a known issue with that chip. google for more info)


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

look into a used logic board. I had to buy a top piece for my macbook Pro which was $200 used. Apple wanted the price of a New macbook to fix this one. 

Apple is the last place I would take something out of warranty for repairs. If you want to sell let me know.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

read this :

MacBook Pro: Distorted video or no video issues


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks guys... that's where my research will begin.

Question is... why wouldn't the genius have mentioned that repair program to my daughter yesterday??


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

not all of them are aware of it. print out that web page and bring it in.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

i-rui said:


> not all of them are aware of it. print out that web page and bring it in.


Doing exactly that, just got off the phone with my daughter and she couldn't be more relieved.
Thanks!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

hope it works out for you. let us know the result!


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

had the 2.2 version and couldn't figure out all the kernel panics, did the google thing, took it into my square one and they fixed it and i picked it up the next day


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

It's funeral time...

My daughter took it back into the Apple Store, and the machine won't boot. They removed the DIMM and tried a few things but it's dead as a doornail. This goes beyond the NVIDIA extended repair program, so that offer no longer applies to our situation.

Thanks for the replies folks, but there's no joy in Mudville, the mighty MacBook Pro has struck out. I'm going to have to look at a refurb replacement I guess.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

gwillikers said:


> Long story short…
> Last year I gave my daughter my MBPro (15" 2.2GHz Intel) and it died yesterday, it boots with no display. She took it into the Apple Store, and they diagnosed it as having a dead image processing unit. Repair cost is $1400.00!! It's many months out of AppleCare.


strange that they originally diagnosed it as having a dead graphics processor. Did they try resetting the SMU? 

too bad. It sounded like you were covered...


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

You should at least dissect it and recover any working bits - HD, RAM, optical drive etc. Even the case might be worth something on eBay. (Sometimes the bits are worth more sold separately than the whole...)

You can easily put the HD in an external enclosure to use as backup, if it's big enough to be useful.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

first it boots with no display, and now it does nothing? mine did the same thing, tried the ram, tried the smu, pram, left it alone, tried the pram again and it boot to a kernel panic, and was able to replicate that at the apple store and they fixed it. well they did the test on it when it boot. it crashed on reboot but the test told them it was the card.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

kelman said:


> first it boots with no display, and now it does nothing? mine did the same thing, tried the ram, tried the smu, pram, left it alone, tried the pram again and it boot to a kernel panic, and was able to replicate that at the apple store and they fixed it. well they did the test on it when it boot. it crashed on reboot but the test told them it was the card.


I know, that's the thing, if it won't boot at the store, they can't run the diagnostic, so they just send you on your way.

When she brings it over I'll certainly be trying every trick I can think of, and a little voodoo too.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Well, the MacBook Pro is sitting here, and it will not boot, no way, no how. I even tried dancing around it, naked, while throwing chicken bones over my left shoulder. 

I'm sort of considering finding a repair service to do a logic board replacement. This machine is in very good condition physically, and it seems to me that spending a few hundred on a logic board replacement is better than spending 2 or 3 times that much on a used machine.

Our dollar is at par, so shipping to the states is even a possibility. But I'll check around Vancouver first of course.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

MBP A1226 Logic Board last resort fix for nVidia video chip - MacBook Pro 15" Core 2 Duo Models A1226 and A1260 - iFixit


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

broad said:


> MBP A1226 Logic Board last resort fix for nVidia video chip - MacBook Pro 15" Core 2 Duo Models A1226 and A1260 - iFixit


I have heard of people freezing dying HDs to recover lost data, but this is a new one.

Falls into that; "What have you got to lose" category.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

broad said:


> MBP A1226 Logic Board last resort fix for nVidia video chip - MacBook Pro 15" Core 2 Duo Models A1226 and A1260 - iFixit





eMacMan said:


> I have heard of people freezing dying HDs to recover lost data, but this is a new one.
> 
> Falls into that; "What have you got to lose" category.


Very interesting, thanks broad (and i-rui)!

I'm going to continue reading over that site, and may try out that crazy last ditch attempt this week. If that effort gets the machine to boot, AND, if I can get it to boot at the Apple Store too... I may get lucky and be able to invoke the NVIDIA repair program. If, if, if...

I shall report back!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good luck with it Howie.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

gwillikers said:


> Well, the MacBook Pro is sitting here, and it will not boot, no way, no how. I even tried dancing around it, naked, while throwing chicken bones over my left shoulder.  ....


Hey, do we get to see the video or would it be too much for the average video card?? ;-)

BTW: You need to use the bones from the Costco HOT chicken wings when doing such a dance. It helps breakup the wet coast damp and cold.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Hey, do we get to see the video or would it be too much for the average video card?? ;-)
> 
> BTW: You need to use the bones from the Costco HOT chicken wings when doing such a dance. It helps breakup the wet coast damp and cold.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

broad said:


> MBP A1226 Logic Board last resort fix for nVidia video chip - MacBook Pro 15" Core 2 Duo Models A1226 and A1260 - iFixit


broad & i-rui, I owe you two lunch, or an adult beverage or three... *it WORKED!!* It'll now be going back to the Apple Store, and with any luck at all, I'll be able to take advantage of the NVIDIA repair program. 

I tried the overheat method 3 times (darn near gave up after the 2nd time), 3rd time is the charm, because it got very hot on that attempt. I shall report back again after the genius runs the diagnostic. I'm optimistic.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

thats awesome dude. fingers crossed it flunks the test


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Damn, what a roller coaster ride this is turning out to be...

The Apple Store says it's NOT the GPU, so NVIDIA won't fix it. They just say it's probably a logic board issue. 

But, for the time being it's working perfectly. That won't last though, I'm sure.

I may have to consider a US company, as they seem to have the best deals for logic board replacement. More decisions to make.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Congrats on you fix, whether it was due to the nude dance, the chicken bones or the MBP bake, but why bother with a "logic board replacement" when it's as your say "working perfectly"???

And maybe your "fix" would be a better choice than using any logic board replacement.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Congrats on you fix, whether it was due to the nude dance, the chicken bones or the MBP bake, but why bother with a "logic board replacement" when it's as your say "working perfectly"???
> 
> And maybe your "fix" would be a better choice than using any logic board replacement.


Well, judging from what I've read, the original problem will usually show up again in one way or another. But, you're right, as long as it's running good I'll leave it be. I'm just anticipating a short-lived reprieve I guess. Time will tell.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Congrats on you fix, whether it was due to the nude dance, the chicken bones or the MBP bake, but why bother with a "logic board replacement" when it's as your say "working perfectly"???


It died again. 

I guess I have a really nice looking "spare parts for sale" machine. :-(

Damn!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Bummer!!!

Any chance that an internal cable or connection might have become disconnected?? Just a wishful thinking thought and a slight chance that maybe...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pm-r said:


> Bummer!!!
> 
> Any chance that an internal cable or connection might have become disconnected?? Just a wishful thinking thought and a slight chance that maybe...


Definitely not the problem. Sorry.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Almost certainly a logic board problem. It's not a cost effective repair either.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Well, I'll have to admit that you've had quite a ride with this, including your nude dance and chicken bone toss and the MBP bake and then another Apple tech visit, but your original #1 post about the repair place still seems to be a viable option without breaking the Bank.

That's still a nice MBP that has some working life left — in a repaired and working state.

Maybe do another dance and a chicken bone toss over your other shoulder???


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Well, I'll have to admit that you've had quite a ride with this, including your nude dance and chicken bone toss and the MBP bake and then another Apple tech visit, but your original #1 post about the repair place still seems to be a viable option without breaking the Bank.
> 
> That's still a nice MBP that has some working life left — in a repaired and working state.
> 
> Maybe do another dance and a chicken bone toss over your other shoulder???


Ha ha, well, it's the old conundrum... do you put several hundred into a 4 year old dead MBP, or do you put that money into the purchase of a newer model?

It's not an easy decision. But I must admit, although I'm disappointed about this expensive machine breaking down just 100 days out of Applecare, I'm also happy that it's the first time this has happened to me. And I've spent plenty on computers over the years. 
(my wife will gladly tell anyone who will listen, just how much I've spent) :lmao:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

By the way, I think it's fair to point out... I gave my eldest daughter a "G4 1.67 15" Powerbook" when she moved out on her own, years ago, and that machine is still running perfectly after 6 years! The battery is shot, but otherwise it's running as if it were 2005. Original hard drive too. :clap:


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Same as my my old PowerBook, which my daughter is still using at university.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> Ha ha, well, it's the old conundrum... do you put several hundred into a 4 year old dead MBP, or do you put that money into the purchase of a newer model?


almost no question that its not worth it to salvage. a repair will cost you appx $800 or so (board plus labour). a brand new 13" MBP is $1249 and is faster, has more RAM, larger HDD, will see more RAM at max and has waaaay better battery life. given that yours is a 2.2 model and has 128MB of vram i would be willing to bet the GPU performance of the current 13" (even with integrated graphics) isnt that far off what you have. 

you could even find a used last gen 13" for prob about what it would cost to repair yours with all the same features listed above


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

broad said:


> almost no question that its not worth it to salvage. a repair will cost you appx $800 or so (board plus labour). ... ...


I'd agree if the repair cost was in the $800.00+ range, but what about such sites as the OP mentioned in the #1 post??

Macbook Pro Repair Service Specialists

'MacBook Pro silver Logic Board Repair Service.
15-inch $350,17-inch $395
Repair/Exchange like-to-like identical logic board."

It seems like a reasonable repair cost. Hmmm....???


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

gwillikers said:


> Ha ha, well, it's the old conundrum... ... ... ...
> And I've spent plenty on computers over the years.
> (my wife will gladly tell anyone who will listen, just how much I've spent) :lmao:


Gee, your gender surprised me going by your avatar and I was expecting a sexy damsel in distress, so don't bother sending sending in the video of your nude dance if you don't mind. ;-)


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

pm-r said:


> I'd agree if the repair cost was in the $800.00+ range, but what about such sites as the OP mentioned in the #1 post??
> 
> Macbook Pro Repair Service Specialists
> 
> ...


sounds awesome. let us know how it goes


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

broad said:


> sounds awesome. let us know how it goes


/sarcasm.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

bigtime


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

broad said:


> sounds awesome. let us know how it goes


I know, I've read a few negative comments about that service place. There are positive comments too of course, but I'm not to eager to see what they are offering for less than $400.00. :baby:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Gee, your gender surprised me going by your avatar and I was expecting a sexy damsel in distress, so don't bother sending sending in the video of your nude dance if you don't mind. ;-)


Like "However" & "Lars", to name but two, I'm a member of the misleading avatar club. Sorry 'bout that. 

_(actually my wife is half Sioux, thus my avatar choice)_


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

broad said:


> sounds awesome. let us know how it goes


As a benefit to other's, do you have some constructive suggestions based on your actual experience or is it just an opinion you have for such repairs???


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

pm-r said:


> As a benefit to other's, do you have some constructive suggestions based on your actual experience or is it just an opinion you have for such repairs???


I wonder if he read some bad reports about DT&T Service?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

gwillikers said:


> Like "However" & "Lars", to name but two, I'm a member of the misleading avatar club. Sorry 'bout that.
> 
> _(actually my wife is half Sioux, thus my avatar choice)_


Nice choice BTW!!

Now what about some with just using a name — like "broad"???

Hmmm... like a gender...???


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

pm-r said:


> As a benefit to other's, do you have some constructive suggestions based on your actual experience or is it just an opinion you have for such repairs???


my constructive suggestion is that there are enough bunk 2.2/2.4Ghz logic boards out there already the last thing i would be doing is buying some el crapola re-flowed in someone's garage shed _cum_ workshop logic board for $400 off the net. by the time it goes tits up again, which it probably will, what guarantees do you have that your 6 month warranty will be honoured? what is the turnaround time like? who pays for shipping to and from for them to "fix" it? it just stinks and its not worth the risk. 

for that money i would buy a new used macbook that works and put the extra RAM and larger HDD from the macbook pro in it.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for your constructive suggestion and comments.

So I gather it's up to the user if they want to go through with the hassle and maybe a cheaper $$$ option to go with a "bunk 2.2/2.4Ghz logic board"???

And I gather that the AppleCare warranty that's now three months+ expired for the OP wouldn't be honoured by some Apple repair place with a wink, wink, nudge, nudge to somehow honour the expired AppleCare and some of their previous "dubious" Apple tech diagnosis???


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

There are some fairly negative reviews of DT&T Service here, that might give one pause:

DT&T Computer Services, Inc. - Fremont, CA

The other thing that bothers me about this outfit is that they *say* they're an Apple Authorized Service Provider on their testimonials page (at the bottom) but they're nowhere to be found in Apple's listings of AASPs by zip or by city.

Shipping from Canada to California won't be cheap either and then there are the customs headaches - apparently things that are sent to the US or Mexico for repair and are NOT under warranty could have duty assessed on the repair. Wacky rules - different for each of the NAFTA countries (and here I thought that they all applied the same rules...)

Repairs and Alterations - CBP.gov

Probably not worth the hassle, especially as you only get a 6 month warranty on the repair and you're likely to get a refurbed logic board.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

100% to get . it says on the site


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ya, the reputation of DT&T is all over the map, and it's not like I can go in and make my own assessment live and in person.

broad, you mentioned salvaging the RAM for a MacBook, I had just assumed that the RAM profiles had changed from 2007 until now. But I'll have to check that out because I had added a 2 GB DIMM in the broken MBP. Be nice to use that again. The hard drive is a 120, and a newer MacBook would have a bigger drive for sure. Still salvageable though for sure.

Paddy, you make some good points, and yes, that 6 month warranty is probably like no warranty, especially for an international client.

pm-r, there's no way to get Apple onside after that long out of warranty. They will sometimes budge a bit, but not after several months.

You folks are being quite helpful and making my life a bit easier. It's no fun going through this dead computer stuff. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

the 2.2s used 667 mhz ddr2 RAM, the same RAM that was found in every model of macbook up til the mid 2009 model. also many of the older models had drives smaller than 120gb. you wont find a new UB style macbook in useable shape for around $400, but you might find an older one that both of your parts will be an upgrade for. you can also sell your screen and superdrive on ebay and make a few bucks back to help ease the sting of whatever you decide to do. 

of you could start a thread calling it a "piece of garbage" and whine about it
:lmao::lmao:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

broad said:


> the 2.2s used 667 mhz ddr2 RAM, the same RAM that was found in every model of macbook up til the mid 2009 model. also many of the older models had drives smaller than 120gb. you wont find a new UB style macbook in useable shape for around $400, but you might find an older one that both of your parts will be an upgrade for. you can also sell your screen and superdrive on ebay and make a few bucks back to help ease the sting of whatever you decide to do.
> 
> of you could start a thread calling it a "piece of garbage" and whine about it
> :lmao::lmao:


Thanks broad, I'm considering my options now that I've all but given up on a repair. It may seem strange, but I feel fortunate to have had only this one computer break down prematurely. We all get unlucky once in a while, no big deal.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sorry to hear it didn't work out Howie. Bonus is that the new MBPs are so much nicer.


----------

